# سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي (1) معنى السهر والغرض منه



## aymonded (29 يناير 2012)

*سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي*​ *(الجزء الأول) منى السهر والغرض منه


*​*(1) معنى السهر والغرض منه*​+ مقدمة : [ فاسهروا إذاً لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن الإنسان ] (مت25: 13)​ يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير : [ حينما يأتي المسيح، إذن، في مجد أبيه كما هو مكتوب، فإن سفينة الرسل، أي الكنيسة وكل من فيها، أي كل من يرتفعون فوق متاع الدُنيا بإيمانهم ومحبتهم لله، هؤلاء سوف يبلغون " الأرض التي كانوا ذاهبين إليها " (يو6: 21)، أي سيبلغون ملكوت السماوات كمن يبلغ ميناء آمناً ... والمسيح نزل ليلاً من الجبل مفتقداً تلاميذه السهارى، وهم نظروه آتياً ... والمسيح سينزل أيضاً – كما في الليل – من السماء والعالم نائم يغُّط في خطيئته الكثيرة ... لذلك قال لنا أيضاً : " اسهروا إذاً، لأنكم لا تعلمون في أية ساعة يأتي ربكم " (مت24: 42) ]

​*+ معنى السهر :*​أن لفظة يسهر بالمعنى المعروف عند الناس هو : اليقظة وعدم النوم في الليل ، وقد تعني السُّهاد أي : أي ذهاب النوم عن المرء ليلاً = الأرق ​ وكلمة سهر في اللغة العربية تعني : لم ينم الليل كله ، أو بعض ساعات فيه ..​ وقد يفيد المعنى أيضاً : مواصلة العمل أو اليقظة أو الانتباه لكل هجوم قد يُشن من العدو أو مباغته قد يُفاجأ بها الجندي في المعركة ، وهنا السهر يأتي بغرض الحماية والحراسة كدفاع عن النفس ، أو تأتي بغرض السهر في انتظار السارق لئلا يأتي ويسرق ...​ ومن هنا نشأ المعنى المجازي في الكتاب المقدس عن السهر ، وهو في هذه الحالة يعني اليقظة ، والكفاح ضد الخمول والإهمال الروحي للوصول إلى الهدف : [ طوبى للإنسان الذي يسمع لي ساهراً ( في حراسة مستمرة، متيقظ، منتبه، مترقب (watch) ) كل يوم عند مصارعي حافظاً قوائم أبوابي ] (أمثال8: 34)​ عموماً السهر هو اليقظة الروحية ، وهي عكس الإهمال الروحي، فالسهر يعني الانتباه وعدم الكسل والتراخي ، ويأتي بمعنى النهوض من السقوط مع عدم الكسل والتراخي مع ترقب دائم ومستمر لئلا يسقط الإنسان مرة أخرى ...​ ويعني أيضاً القيام بحركة يقظة مستمرة نحو الحياة [ بانفتاح العين الداخلية ] :​ [ لا تحب النوم (استيقظ – كن نشطاً) لئلا تفتقر. افتح عينيك تشبع خبزاً ] (أمثال20: 13) ، والمعنى يحمل قوة القيامة ليبصر الإنسان نور الله ويشبع به : [ استيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيُضيء لك المسيح ] (أفسس5: 14)

​ عموماً لو فحصنا كل المعاني التي أتت فيها كلمة السهر، كما سوف نعرضها من خلال دراستنا المبسطة والسريعة فيما بعد عن السهر الروحي، نفهم الآتي :​ أن اليقظة والسهر لا يأتوا مطلقاً للإنسان إن لم يُقيم الله النفس أولاً ويعطيها حياة جديدة باسمه ، وفيها يأتي تحذير الله من الكسل والتراخي والحث الدائم على السهر لحفظ النفس في يقظة مستمرة ...​ فالله في بادئ الأمر يعطي صوته للقيامة أي دعوة للنهوض من عالم الموت أي بعد النفس وانعزالها عنه هو ينبوع الحياة ومعطيها ، فينادي بصوته لكل نفس قائلاً [صرخ بصوت عظيم لعازر هلم خارجاً (يو  11 :  43)] ، وايضاً بعد هذا يفتح العين الداخلية [ فانفتحت أعينهما (مت  9 :  30) ] ...​

[ أنهضي أنهضي قومي يا أورشليم .. ] (إشعياء51: 17)
[ استيقظي استيقظي ألبسي عزك يا صهيون ألبسي ثياب جمالك (فخرك) ] (إشعياء 52: 1)
ومن هذا النداء الذي يأتي من الله في داخل النفس ، يقوم الإنسان من رقاد الموت ويرى مجد الله في داخله فيسهر على حياته التي جُددت في المسيح يسوع ، وصار خليقة جديدة فيه لابساً ثياب عرس الملك ، فيحرس حياته التي نالها كفعل نعمة مقدم من رب النجاة ، فيسهر على حياته في حراسة الله : [ ها أنا آتي كلّص في الليل طوبى لمن يسهر ويحفظ ثيابه لئلا يمشي عرياناً فيروا عُريته ] ( رؤ16: 15)​ وهنا واضح الغرض من السهر وهو اليقظة والترقب بانتباه شديد لأجل حفظ الثياب = [ يسهر ويحفظ ثيابه ]، لئلا يتعرى الإنسان من ثوب النعمة كما تعرى آدم من نعمة الله وافتضح أمره ووجد نفسه عرياناً ، لأن الخطية تعري الإنسان وتفضحه وتصنع له ثوباً من خزي وعار لا يُحتمل ...​ 
عموماً نجد أن المعنى الهام في السهر = guard أي الحراسة ، بمعنى أن يكون الإنسان متيقظ منتبه لأي هجوم قد يُشن عليه أو مُباغتة يُفاجأ بها ، مع اليقين بأنه : إن لم يحرس الرب المدينة فباطلاً يسهر الحراس .​ وفي ضوء هذا المعنى لابد من أن نتعرض لكلمات هامة للغاية وهما : [ *السهو و الغفلة ؛ النسيان والذهول *] ​فالسهو : يكون لما يعمله الإنسان وما لا يعلمه ، وقيل أن السهو في اللغة هو الغفلة أي عدم إدراك الشيء مع انه يوجد المعلومات الكافية عنه محفوظة في العقل ، وفي العرف عند الناس ، يعتبر السهو قسم من النسيان ، فإنه فقدان الصورة الحاصلة في العقل ، بمعنى أنه لو العقل كانت فيه صورة معينة أمامه وغفل عنها تحت أي سبب فسُهي عليه ، ولكن يمكن تذكرها بسهولة ، لذلك يعتبر السهو هو غفلة القلب عن الشيء بحيث ينتبه إليه بأقل تنبيه فيعود إليه سريعاً في حال تذكره ، سواء بعامل داخلي أو خارجي ذكره بالشيء الذي سُهيَّ عنه ...​أما النسيان فيختلف عن السهو ، لأنه فقدان الصورة الحادثة في العقل مع كل المعلومات اللازمة لتذكرها ، وفي هذه الحالة لا يوجد إمكانية تذكر الشيء الذي نُسيَّ إلا بعد تحصيل جديد ، فمثلاً إذا قرأنا موضوع علمي أو فكري عام ، وتركناه فتره ونسيناه ، فأننا لن نقدر أن نتذكر منه شيئاً إلا إذا عدنا إليه مرة أخرى لنقرأه من جديد ، وفي هذه الحالة يُسمى ما نفعله التحصيل ...​وهكذا بالنسبة لحياة الإنسان مع الله حينما ينسى توبته ويتوغل في حياة الشر والفساد أيام وسنين فينسى كل معاملات الله وكلمته الحية ولا يستطيع أن يتذكر شيء إلا إذا عاد وتاب وبدأ من الأول مثل الطفل الذي يتعلم مبادئ الحروف الأولى ...​والذهول هو إصابة الإدراك بالحيرة والدهشة قد تأتي بسبب المباغتة ، وعلى الأخص حينما يسرح الإنسان بفكرة في شيء آخر ويظهر أمامه شيء مفاجأ يباغته فتشل حركته ويصعب إدراك الشيء للوهلة الأولى لأنه تفاجأ به ...​وهذا مثلما يُفاجأ العدو الجندي في المعركة وهو غير متوقع أن يراه ، فيُشل تفكيره ويصاب بالحيرة ويسهل أسره أو قتله ...​ عموماً سها عن الشيء ، أي غفل عنه. أو فعل شيئاً ما سهواً أي عن غفلة أو عن جهل، أي عن غير تعمد أو قصد . ونرى الله في العهد القديم قد هيأ وسيلة للتكفير عن خطايا السهو . وكانت الوسيلة هي تقديم ذبيحة معينة في كل حالة من هذه الحالات [ أنظر لاويين 4: 1 إلى لاويين 6: 7 ] ، وهذا بالطبع – كما رأينا وسوف نرى في دراستنا عن الذبائح في قسم الكتاب المقدس – أن هذه الذبيحة رمزاً لذبيحة ربنا يسوع المسيح الكاملة والكافية لغسل الضمير من الخطايا وتطهير كل مداخل ومخارج الإنسان .​ 
وبالطبع هذه الخطايا لم تكن بالضرورة عن غفلة، مثلما يسير الإنسان في الشارع مثلاً ويسقط في حفرة لم ينتبه لها، بل قد تكون عن غير قصد نتيجة ضعف أو تردد أو عن جهل. وكان يلزم بالطبع التكفير عنها لأنها لم تصدر عن قصد وتمرد أو عصيان شريعة الله بتبجح وعناد قلب قاصد يُسيء لله عن تدبير وتخطيط ، أي عن قصد ونية واضحة ...​ 
أما الذين يحتقرون كلمة الله ويرتكبون الشرّ عن عمد وقصد وبتدبير وتخطيط واضح أي مع سبق الإصرار والترصد ، بمعنى الإصرار على الخطية وانتهاز الفرصة المناسبة لارتكابها بكل وعي وعن قصد واضح ، فلابد لمن مثل هؤلاء أن يُقطعوا من بين الشعب إذا لم يكن لهم علاج حسب المكتوب : [ وأما النفس التي تعمل بيدٍ رفيعة (مقتدرة) ... فهي تزدري بالرب، فتُقطع تلك النفس من بين شعبها، لأنها أحتقرت كلام الرب ونقضت وصيته. قطعاً تُقطع تلك النفس. ذنبها عليها ] (عدد 15: 30و31 )​فننتبه يا أحبائي ونسهر على حياتنا ولا ندع الخطية تتسرب لقلوبنا بل لنتوب عنها فوراً ولا نتأخر لحظة واحدة أو يعترينا التردد ، ولا يستهين أحد بالشر معتقداً أنه ممكن يتوب فيما بعد ، لأن من كثرة الخطية يتقسى القلب ، وعوض أن كان يفعل الإنسان الخطية سهواً أو عن ضعف ، يتجبر ويصنعها بقصد وتدبير وتخطيط ، وتصير حياته من أسوأ لأسوأ وليحذر كل من يحب الله بكل قلبه من الخطية لأنه مكتوب :[ و لكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين (مت  24 :  12) ]

​*أ – الغرض من السهر :*​هُناك هدفان من السهر الروحي أظهرهم الكتاب المقدس بوضوح : [ ها أنا آتي كلصٍ. طوبى لمن يسهر (يترقب – ينتظر – يحرس – ينتبه – يقظ) ويحفظ ثيابه لئلا يمشي عُرياناً فيروا عُريته (أو عاره) ] (رؤيا 16: 15)​ [ وبينما كانوا يشخصون إلى السماء وهو منطلق إذا رجُلان قد وقفا بهم بلُباس أبيض وقالا: أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء؛ إن يسوع هذا الذي أرتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقاً إلى السماء ... كانوا يواظبون بنفسٍ واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة مع النساء ومريم أم يسوع ومع إخوته (أولاد الخالة والعمومة) ] (أعمال 1: 9 – 14)​الهدف الأول من السهر عند المؤمن الحقيقي هو اليقظة والانتباه مع حراسة نفسه بهدف الاستعداد للقاء الرب عند مجيئه الثاني أو ليوم انتقاله إليه من هذا العالم ، فنحن كلنا نهتف مع الكنيسة في كل قداس كعلامة الاستعداد الداخلي وترقب مجيء الرب في أي لحظة قائلين : [ وننتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتي آمين ] ، وطبعاً هذا الهتاف يظل شكلي وبلا معنى عندنا إلا أن نعرف الرب فعلاً ونعيش حياة الاستعداد كل يوم مترقبين موعد مجيئه ...​أما الهدف الثاني الذي هو مصدره الهدف الأول، هو حفظ الثياب التي هي بر ربنا يسوع الذي نلناه بمعموديتنا وثبتناه بإيماننا الشخصي الذي نعلنه كل يوم في حياة مستمرة مع الله بكل تواضع القلب وطول أناه، مسرعين بحفظ وحدانية القلب، نحيا بسلام الله [ و انتم متأصلون و متأسسون في المحبة حتى تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض و الطول و العمق و العلو ] (أف  3 :  18) ، وأن نلبس الرب يسوع ولا نصنع تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات ، فعلينا أن نحفظ ثيابنا ونُصلحها بالتوبة المستمرة والصلاة الدائمة وقراءة الكلمة لئلا نُصاب بالعُري ، ويتكلم القديس مقاريوس الكبير عن خطورة العُري الروحي وكيف نلبس الثياب قائلاً :​[ ... ما أعظم فضيحة العُري، فإذا كان من جهة الجسد يُعتبر العُري فضيحة كبرى. فكم بالحري النفس العارية من القوة الإلهية التي لا تكتسي ولا تلبس اللباس الأبدي الروحاني غير الموصوف – وهو الرب يسوع نفسه بالحق – وهي مغطاة بالخجل والأهواء الرديئة، وكذلك كل من كان غير مكتسي بذلك المجد الإلهي يجب عليه أن يستحي ويقرّ بفضيحته كما استحى آدم من عُري جسده ومع أنه ستر نفسه بورق التين فلم يزل خجله مصاحباً لهُ لعلمه بفقره وعُريه جيداً.​ فعلى هذه النفس أن تطلب من المسيح الذي يُعطي المجد لكي يكسوها بالمجد في النور الذي لا يوصف، بدون أن تعمل لنفسها غطاء من الأفكار الباطلة أو تنخدع بزعمها أنها بارة من نفسها وأنها تملك لباس الخلاص .​ فإنه أن استند أحد على بره ولم يتطلع إلى برّ الله، هذا البرّ الذي هو الرب يسوع " الذي صار لنا براً وفداء " (1كورنثوس 1: 30). كما يقول الرسول، فإن تعبه يصبح باطلاً لا ثمرة لهُ، لأن كل زعمه ببره يظهر في اليوم الأخير كلا شيء بل يكون مثل خرقة نجسة كما قال إشعياء النبي " كخرقة الحائض كل برنا " (إشعياء 64: 6).​ فلنطلب إذن من الله ونتوسل إليه أن يُلبسنا لبُاس الخلاص وهو الرب يسوع المسيح، النور الفائق الوصف الذي إذا لبسته النفوس لا تخلعه قط، بل تتمجد أجسادهم أيضاً في القيامة بمجد ذلك النور الذي تلبسه النفوس الأمينة الفاضلة منذ الآن حسب قول الرسول: "إن ذلك الذي أقام المسيح من بين الأموات سيُحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم" (رومية 8: 11) ] (عظات القديس مقاريوس 20: 2 – 3 )

​ ويقول أيضاً : [ وكما أن العملة الذهبية إن لم تُطبع عليها صورة الملك لا يتم التعامل بها في السوق ولا تُخزَّن في الخزانة الملكية بل تُطرح خارجاً، كذلك النفس إن لم تحصل على صورة الروح السماوي في النور الذي لا يُنطق به، أي إن لم ينطبع عليها المسيح نفسه، ولا تكون لائقة للخزائن السماوية، بل يطرحها تجار الملكوت المهرة، الذين هم الرسل. فإن ذلك الذي دُعيَّ ولم يكن لابساً لبُاس العُرس طُرِدَ خارجاً كغريب إلى الظلمة الخارجية، لكونه لم يكن لابساً الصورة السماوية.​ هذه هي علامة الرب وختمه المطبوع على النفوس- أي روح النور الذي لا يُنطق به – وكما أن الإنسان الميت هو بلا نفع ولا فائدة لأهل المكان، لذلك فأنهم يحملونه خارج المدينة ويدفنونه، هكذا النفس التي لا تحمل الصورة السماوية صورة النور الإلهي التي هي حياة النفس، فأن هذه النفس تُطرد خارجاً، لأن النفس الميتة هي بلا فائدة لمدينة القديسين، لأنها لا تحمل الروح الإلهي المُنير. ​ فكما أنه في هذا العالم تكون النفس هي حياة الجسد، هكذا ففي العالم الأبدي السماوي فإن حياة النفس هي روح اللاهوت, وبدون حياة الروح فإن النفس تكون ميتة ولا نفع فيها لسكان العالم السماوي ] (عظات القديس مقاريوس 30: 5)

​ ويقول الشيخ الروحاني : [ إذا كان الله موجوداً في كل كائن وأنت خالٍ منه، فالحياة هي خارج عنك، فماذا ينفعك منها؟ وإذا كنت مملوءاً حياة وتشعر أن الله فيك، فالموت هو خارج عنك. فماذا يهمك ؟​ أنظر أنت لتراه في ذاتك متحداً بك! فإذا نظرته حقاً فيك، فانزع ذاتك من نظرك لترى الله وحده يحيا كل حين فيك.​ لا يقدر إنسان أن ينظر الحُسن الذي داخله قبل أن يحتقر كل حُسن خارجه. ولا يُمكنه التمتع بالله قبل أن يحتقر العالم كله. من وضع نفسه ورذلها نال الحكمة من الله، ومن يحسب نفسه حكيماً زالت عنه حكمة الله. ] (حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية ص272: 418 – 419)


_____يتبـــــــــع_____
وفي الجزء الثاني سنتكلم عن 
*[FONT=&quot]كيف يكون السهر والحفاظ على الثوب *[/FONT]​


----------



## aymonded (30 يناير 2012)

*للدخول على الجزء الثاني 
أضغط هُنــــــــــــــــــــا
*​


----------



## العراقيه (31 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على الشرح المفصل  عن معنى السهر الروحي
بارك الرب اتعابك*​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

وبارك حياتك يا أجمل أخت حلوة
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كوني معافاة باسم الرب في روح الوداعة آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 فبراير 2012)

*اشكرك اخى على شرح هذه الجزئيه...كنت اتسائل دائما هل يعنى الرب انى اظل سهرانه  و اصلى..و حاولت و لكنى كنت انام و انا راكعه و اصلى ....*
* و كنت احزن من نفسى و اقول حتى دى فشله فيها .... لا امل فى هههههههههههههههه*
*اشكرك على الشرح..و سوف اتابع الجزء الثانى...*
* الرب يباركك و يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## aymonded (1 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يخليكي يا أجمل أخت حلوة، وطبعاً الجسد لازم ينهار لأنه لازم ينام لكي يحصل على الراحة لأن الرب لم يقصد قط أن نهمل أجسادنا لأنها ملكه لأن الجسد للرب، وهو خلقه حسب طبع خاص به يحترمها ويقدرها لذلك كل واحد فينا يهتم بجسده لأجل خالقه الحبيب الذي سلمه له ليكون طاهر ومقدس ويحفظه حسب طبيعته المخلوق عليها، وصدقيني في ناس كتير فاكرة السهر سهر حرفي وبينهاروا روحياً حينما لا يقدرون على السهر ويظنوا انهم لا يستطيعون ان يحيوا الوصية وتتعثر حياتهم وترتبك لعدم وجود التعليم الصحيح الذي يوجههم في الطريق ... واشكرك جداً على تعليقك، صلي من أجلي؛ النعمة معك


----------

